# Polarion X1 (Picture Intensive)



## cmacclel (Dec 18, 2006)

I received my Polarian X1 today and my initial impression was wOw it's even smaller than the Helios. My next impression as I inserted the battery was an even bigger WOW when the light illuminated.....I figured they must of left it in the "on" position at the factory by mistake. My smiles turned to frowns as no mater how many times I rotated the on/off collar the light still stayed on 

So I pulled the battery back out and set her up for the Photo Shoot. After the pictures where taken my wife walked in with that "another light" frown upon here face  I went to show her the new broken light and after showing her the problem and rotating the on/off collar a few more times the light shut off. Now the on/off collar will turn the light on and off but not reliably.

Now to shed a little light on the question you are all probably wondering about.................How does the X1 compare to Polarion's "Top Dog" the Helios. My initial white wall test shows no concernable difference in fact they appear equal. I will post outside beamshots within the next few days hopefully.

On to the Pics






















Red and Blue Filters


















































Helios Left X1 Right


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 18, 2006)

Great pix. Did you figure out what is causing the on/off issue? In that bottom one besides the fact that you managed to position the lights to form an Alien face on the wall, it appears that the X1 is a tiny bit brighter...but need some outside shots to really see the throw.


----------



## jtice (Dec 18, 2006)

Excellent photos !
I look forward to the outdoors shots.

Even though this only makes me a deeper shade of green with envy. :green:

These are definitely my favorite HIDs that I have seen so far.
But unfortunately, my budget makes me select the best hang for your buck items.

~John


----------



## GhostReaction (Dec 18, 2006)

Agreed with Luthor, the X1 seems a lil brighter.


----------



## picard (Dec 19, 2006)

what are purposes of blue & red filters?:rock:


----------



## A96Honda (Dec 19, 2006)

how much. Lumens? Runtime? What kind of batteries?


----------



## NAW (Dec 19, 2006)

A96Honda said:


> how much. Lumens? Runtime? What kind of batteries?


 
This link should answer your questions.

http://www.polarion-store.com/pd_polarion_x1.cfm


----------



## Xzn (Dec 20, 2006)

NAW said:


> This link should answer your questions.
> 
> http://www.polarion-store.com/pd_polarion_x1.cfm


0.0!
That's more than a 75 watt barn burner! And about as much as a maxabeam!


----------



## LITEDISORDER (Dec 20, 2006)

With my Helios + X-1 at 700 ft. away, I couldn't tell a difference. But I didn't get pics.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 20, 2006)

Mac, any information on that start/stop issue? Hopefully something minor?


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 20, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> Mac, any information on that start/stop issue? Hopefully something minor?



The light is defective and is going to have to be replaced. The scary thing is when I did get it to switch off it would sporadically turn back on.

Mac


----------



## ShortArc (Dec 20, 2006)

cmaccel,
Which of all the Polarion you own/tried do you like best?
Bang for buck, usability, finish, etc.
I was part of the Polarion/Eagle Eye groupbuy and really like the light but can’t help myself considering the purchase of a Helios (now that the price went up). What is your subjective opinion?
Willem.


----------



## LITEDISORDER (Dec 20, 2006)

I have both and I say get the X-1. Both are great lights , but the X-1 being smaller just seems better in the hand. I don't have any problems with mine. As far as I can tell they perform pretty much equal. So for the price diff. I think the X-1 is a better deal over the Helios. If there is dought get both. HA HA


----------



## Radio (Dec 20, 2006)

Guess I know what I'll be doing this weekend, Thank god these are the shortest days of the year!!!! :lolsign:


----------



## ShortArc (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks LITEDISORDER!
This could be an expensive month.
Cheers.


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 20, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> The light is defective and is going to have to be replaced. The scary thing is when I did get it to switch off it would sporadically turn back on.
> 
> Mac



That is scary. 
Did you find out if this has happened with other lights?
I would love to find out why this is happening.
My curiosity lies in knowing the nature of the failure and how repeatable it is. I am referring to whatever is causing the automatically switching on issue.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## BVH (Dec 20, 2006)

Certainly no expert here. My only experience with reed switches goes back about 30 years ago when I built a Heathkit weather station. I don't know if these lights use a reed switch or not (which would be activated by magnets in the on/off ring?) but if they do, I would suspect a sticking reed is the cause. In this type of switch setup, there's no physical contact between the on/off ring (and its magnets) and the actual switch. As the ring is moved the attached magnets bring the two pieces of the metal switch together as they go by and the two pieces of metal separate when the magnet is moved away. Just a theory.


----------



## windstrings (Dec 20, 2006)

Xzn said:


> 0.0!
> That's more than a 75 watt barn burner! And about as much as a maxabeam!



I know your talking about price... the BB is 8500 lumens.....

As far as price.. yes more than twice the price after the CPF discount.......


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 21, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> The light is defective and is going to have to be replaced. The scary thing is when I did get it to switch off it would sporadically turn back on.
> 
> Mac



I was thinking maybe they decided to throw in a bonus "simulated strobe" feature that surrepticiously activates by means of their self designed, proprietary "Magic Easter Egg Latent Onset Connectotron" (so called "MEELOC") circuit, to add yet another sparkling facet to this already perfect crown jewel of global luminary minions. No?


----------



## Whitelitee (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow, cmacc thoese are some awsome photos you got there. Nice camera and nice lights.


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 22, 2006)

Mac,

What dealer did you get the light from and have they had any other problems reported to them?
Ken posted he only had two, one of each color, and lightdisorder bought the black one.



LITEDISORDER said:


> I just talked to Ken at Polarion and he was kind enough to sell me one of the only two new X1s in the US. It will be shipped tomorrow. It is a black one. He said that he is keeping the silver one. I am looking forward to comparing it to my HELIOS. He said more will come in ,in about 14 days. When It comes in I'll let every one know what I think. I'm shure if it is even close to the HELOUS, I am going love it. Their product is secound to (NONE) IMO.



Since I plan on getting an X1 I am VERY interested in this automatic turning on issue.
How does the switch feel when it turns on in comparison to your Helios?
In the photos they look like the same switch.
Do they feel the same or does the X1 switch feel noticeably different?


Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 22, 2006)

mtbkndad said:


> Mac,
> 
> What dealer did you get the light from and have they had any other problems reported to them?
> Ken posted he only had two, one of each color, and lightdisorder bought the black one.
> ...




The switches feel the same in both lights and this is the first report of this issue I'm aware off. 

Mac


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 22, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> The switches feel the same in both lights and this is the first report of this issue I'm aware off.
> 
> Mac



Thanks for the information.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 22, 2006)

*[Dripping Sarcasm & Extreme Humor]*Oh wait...but is it a prototype version? If so, undoubtedly it will be subjected to the same withering "objective" cross-examinations & complex shootouts as we saw with a certain unnamed aforementioned HID reflector & previous Razorbeam power-on discrepancies? *[/Dripping Sarcasm & Extreme Humor]*

:laughing:


----------



## BVH (Dec 22, 2006)

Lux, I couldn't tell if you were trying to be funny or not? Sure sounds like some more negativism!! :nana: :nana: :tsk: :tsk:   :naughty: :naughty: :touche: :touche:     :santa: :santa: :grouphug:


----------



## BVH (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, OK, it's just so much fun to tease Lux, what can I say??


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, BVH, I have sure missed your following me around like you promised. Hey can we be IM buddies, and pen pals too? What is your favorite color and flower? I'm hoping we could exchange pictures of each other sitting around the campfire singing "Kumbaya," and fun stuff like that. Gee, that would sure be swell. 

What is your favorite song? Do you pray for world peace every night before you go to bed, like I do? I like pancakes with real maple syrup, and Leave It To Beaver.

Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens, bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens, brown paper packages tied up with strings, these are a few of my favorite things. I hope I can someday measure up to your leadership standards. I know I'm not yet worthy, but I'll keep trying.

:bow::bow::bow: *All Hail the BVH* :bow::bow::bow:

But let's not get off topic. This is about Polarion Pride...come on, get with the program.


----------



## windstrings (Dec 22, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> *[Dripping Sarcasm & Extreme Humor]*Oh wait...but is it a prototype version? If so, undoubtedly it will be subjected to the same withering "objective" cross-examinations & complex shootouts as we saw with a certain unnamed aforementioned HID reflector & previous Razorbeam power-on discrepancies? *[/Dripping Sarcasm & Extreme Humor]*
> 
> :laughing:


 
What'd he say? :huh2:


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 22, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> *[Dripping Sarcasm & Extreme Humor]*Oh wait...but is it a prototype version? If so, undoubtedly it will be subjected to the same withering "objective" cross-examinations & complex shootouts as we saw with a certain unnamed aforementioned HID reflector & previous Razorbeam power-on discrepancies? *[/Dripping Sarcasm & Extreme Humor]*
> 
> :laughing:




Actually aside from your obvious spotlight auto on envy.   

I find this to be an issue of great concern for me as a prospective customer. Any light that can potentially get hot enough to start fires and is capable of turning itself on, while the switch is still off, is a real serious issue.

I don't think of this as a prototype issue, at best an early production problem. As such, it is an early production problem that can have very serious or potentially even fatal consequences.
That is why I am so interested in the following

1. Where Mac got it.
----Because their service of the issue will let me know if I may want to do business with them in the future for some other products.
When I get an X1 I will get it from Ken.
I am also curious about the distribution structure Polarion uses.
This is because that will tell me a lot about the company itself.


Top Web Results for "distributor"

4 results for: distributor
View results from: Dictionary | Thesaurus | Encyclopedia | All Reference | the Web

Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source
dis·trib·u·tor [di-strib-yuh-ter] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
–noun
1.	a person or thing that distributes.
2.	Commerce.
a.	a person, firm, etc., engaged in the general distribution or marketing of some article or class of goods.
b.	a wholesaler who has exclusive rights to market, within a given territory, the goods of a manufacturer or company. 

I would personally rather buy a product like this from a company that uses 
the business model in definition 2b then a company that uses the business model described in definition 2a
This is because distributors in business model 2a are often nothing more then quantity buyers. It is not uncommon for warranty support to be rather problematic or should I say inconsistent when distributors are just volume buyers and do not have any more substantial connections with the company. 

From a consumers perspective I would like to know the dealer I buy the light from is tied to a distributor that the company itself, in this case Polarion, is committed to. I really do not want to spend nearly $2,000 for a light and find out afterward the dealer I chose no longer has contact with the company because his or her distributor was just a one time volume buyer and decided not to "distribute" any more.

Sorry Luxluthor, I know you may think I am over annalizing again, but this is just the way my brain works and these are the things I have been thinking about as a person that is interested in an X1 since reading Mac's post. :hairpull: 
:hairpull: :hairpull:

I personally feel the company's approach to distribution indicates to me whether they are making lights for short term profit or for the long haul.
I feel if Polarion is really serious about the US market it will take the time to setup a proper distribution channel that works in two directions.
One direction for getting the lights to market through consistent channels that Polarion itself is committed to supporting.
One direction for consistently and quickly resolving warranty and other QC related issues.


2. What exactly is wrong with the switch.
---- I want to know if this is a one time fluke or a fundemental flaw in the switch design that all X1's and Helioses can be susceptible to.

3. How well Polarion steps up to the plate and fixes the problem.
----Remember we are dealing with a foreign company. I want to see how serious they are about backing their products (ie. supporting their distributor/distributors and dealers) sold here in the states.

The problems with the Rayzorbeams went on for quite a while and even in the group buy Waion put together, one of his did not work properly.
I thought their primary problem was one of premature battery drain.
I did not follow the thread much after the initial claims did not seem to be delivered upon.

On a lighter subject it would be neet to get somebody with your diving abilities to put on a bright diving suit and then see how deep different lights can illuminate you. 


Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## LITEDISORDER (Dec 22, 2006)

I have had my X1 for over a week now and have not had any problems with the switch or any other thing .It has performed as well as my Helios every time.I also have used them both every night. Both have performed flawlessly. I don't know where Mac got his but I got both of mine from Ken. I did have a problem with one of my two batteries when I first got my Helios. The problem showed up right away. Ken had a new battery to me within 3 days of my call. After I heard about the switch problem,I took both of mine and tryed to get them mess up. I switched them on and off at least 100 times while shakeing and tapping on them at the same time and couldn't get them to do anything close to messing up. I'm going to rough house them some more tonight. I'll let you know if I even think I notice something wrong.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 22, 2006)

mtbkndad said:


> On a lighter subject it would be neet to get somebody with your diving abilities to put on a bright diving suit and then see how deep different lights can illuminate you.



Much of that depends on the location of the dive....quality, temperature, algae & suspended microscopic organisms, surface & below surface turbulence/currents, bottom layer composition, depth (deeper = less bottom reflection of surface light). There are many more things to control for than outdoor lighting evaluations.

:huh:

Hey wait a minute....you are intentionally distracting me into another, unrelated topic. Back to the Polarions !!!


----------



## 65535 (Dec 25, 2006)

I am teh jealus I want a helios sooo bad.


----------



## NAW (Dec 25, 2006)

65535 said:


> I am teh jealus I want a helios sooo bad.


 
Me too... but I just don't think about it... the more you think the more you want. :laughing:


----------



## frogs3 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Polarion X1*

Dear Flashaholics,

There seem to be a couple of "threads" within this thread. One is the lighting performance of the X1, which seems to be rather good. Another is the on/off problem, about which we don't yet know anything, as it occurred in a single model, and we will have to see if it is a design problem or isolated issue. I can think of some very expensive items I bought over a long time, that have had isolated defects, and a few major recalls too. Wait and see on this one.

The disturbing component of this thread is the interpersonal breakdown that has been so gloriously lacking on the CPF in most Forums and in this one particularly. Suffice it to say that the HID/Spotlight people tend to have the "more is never enough" approach, and we are very aggressive about not being seen with a 10 lumen light when the short-arc tank light is in for service (on the Abrams tank no less).

We are here to analyse and dissect the fine points of a new light, whether we can or will buy it, and to see how another contribution to the "breed" is able to compete. I am an unabashed XeVision fan (BB75), and consider very carefully the money spent for the return in lighting, reliability, warranty, and lots of other factors. Do not for one moment think that I am pleased to see a Polarion malfunction, as though it gives my team some points. 

On the other hand, it would be superb to have two or three major competitors looking for our input and purchase power. Everybody benefits, and there is no need for the bruised egos that I sense.

This is a glorious hobby and we should concentrate upon return on investment, reliabiility when some facts are available, and the inevitable question of when still more lumens will come our way from this company -- that is a shared goal.

Think of this as the Hotel California: You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave. (With repect to the Eagles)

Respectfully,

-Harvey K.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 26, 2006)

Harvey, good points.....but I think some people take styles/opinions on any issue the way they see life. In part it is inherent with a written forum posting, but people are all over the map with their sensitivities and ways of interpreting. For examply, you can say something clearly marked with "LOL" as a light hearted, humorous comment, and some will still find a way to take it personally, or infer hidden meanings that were never included.

I think it is important when there appears to be an unfair bias favoring a particular light (or series of lights), that should be exposed...even if the bias is someone's subjective interpretation. When those perceptions, and criticism are expressed, it may appear to some that it is an interpersonal issue. That is again just a matter of interpretation when there is not uniform acceptance of either side. I see it as more of a pro's and con's discussion dynamic, than your notion of an interpersonal issue. I have not seen anyone attacked personally to justify your characterization that this thread has a "disturbing component."

To make a decision to buy a light, the strengths and weaknesses need to be stated. Lumens, price, focus adjustability, wattage and quality of balast & bulb, overall reliability, pro's and con's of "instant on," style, balance, waterproofing, beam pattern, company service and reputation, and many other aspects are valid points to be discussed openly. These things have been posted in past spotlight shootouts, and other threads on new lights. 

IMHO, the least useful thing to see is a series of sugar-coated threads where there is a blanket of uniform positive praises...and no matter what issue(s) are brought up, they are brushed aside, or even dismissed. There are pro's and con's to every product that has ever been made...so criticisms and praise should both be welcomed on this forum...and if it appears that there is unfair bias on either side, that also should be exposed.


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 3, 2007)

Picture of the new tailcap. With this tailcap there is no need to remove the tailcap for charging


----------



## smokelaw1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks fantastic. Have you had a chance to put up some outdoor beamshots? 
THis light is tempting me n a naughty, naughty way. 
I should just get the little Boxer and be happy.....right? AAARGH!


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 5, 2007)

I just wanted to let everyone know that Polarion had a new replacement light out to me within a couple days. Also the new light as shown above has a newer designed tailcap.

I believe the switch issue on my first light was a isolated incident as Polarion claims they had never heard of this issue before.


Mac


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------

